# V-cube 7 mod



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

I got my v7 about a month ago I sove it about 3 times a day and it is still really stiff and slow,if anybody knows of a vid that explains a v7 mod or if you could explain it to me typing that would be great.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 23, 2011)

It takes a lot longer than a month to break in


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> It takes a lot longer than a month to break in *and more than 3 solves per day.*





Just keep breaking it in.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

How long does it take to break in?


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you lubed it yet? That's a pretty good "mod" for just about any cube. But besides that, v-cubes take a really long time to break in (I don't know exactly how long, it depends on how much you use it), just keep solving it and eventually it will get better.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> How long does it take to break in?


 
I got lucky with mine, so 20 solves did it. There's no set number. I'd say 10 solves a day for a couple months should do the trick


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

What did you lube yours with?
I lubed mine with crc but it didn't do anything.


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What did you lube yours with?
> I lubed mine with crc but it didn't do anything.


 
I don't really remember, but maybe you didn't use enough. Be careful though, you probably don't want to use too much either, don't go and spray half a can of CRC into it.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

It still didn't do anything...


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 23, 2011)

Lubing's not going to do anything if it hasn't been broken in yet...

The plastic with the silicone on it is just going to get ground down creating no net effect. No lube + break in is more effective since there's more friction.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

lern2put?inthreadtitle.

Also, no it is impossible to mod a 7x7.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got mine a month ago and I solve it 2 or 3 times a day. I could say it's broken in now, I no longer struggle to turn the faces. I gues it will get better with time.

Or is it that one gets "stronger" hands with time rather than a broken in cube? And also more accurate turns with practice.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

Why is it impossible to mod a 7x7


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Why is it impossible to mod a 7x7


 
It isn't, I think he was trollin.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 23, 2011)

Thats what I thought.


----------

